# I need screen printing services water ink in Florida



## t shirt fan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello Guys 
I'm starting my own online t shirt store 
I'm a graphic designer 
I live in Florida I need a screenprinter to print my designs 
I would like them to be printed in water based inks 
and discharge for dark garments, do you guys know about a good serious responsible and professional screen printer that works very well with water based inks close to Doral Florida by any chance?
Thanks in advance for your help 
sincerely 
john Feoli


----------



## nok (Feb 2, 2014)

ive used realthread.com with good results!


----------



## Neweraprinting (Jun 5, 2014)

@t shirt fan @nok Hey what's up guys i'm Melo from New Era Printing. I'm in charge of the screen printing Department if you guys need help with screen printing services I can do that. we print in both plastisol and water based inks and our turn-arounds are pretty fast. Let me know if you would like to work together


----------



## 508 screen print (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello Feoli,

We are screen printing company specialized in waterbased and discharge printing.
We are glad to offer you cheap screen printing service for your online t shirt store.
Please PM us for quote.

Regards
Thomas


----------

